
[electron] Define TouchBar layout in your React components/routes - patrikholcak
https://github.com/patrikholcak/react-touchbar-electron
======
patrikholcak
Since the TouchBar api was implemented in electron, I’ve always wondered if
there’s a way to define its layout using React components.

I experimented with [https://github.com/patrikholcak/react-
ionize](https://github.com/patrikholcak/react-ionize), but the TouchBar still
felt somehow decoupled from the main logic of my app and the events still
needed to be sent manually to the renderer process. What I wanted was to use
it as normal front-end components and map event handlers which update the
state/dispatch actions.

Next step is to rewrite this using React’s fiber renderer, which should
hopefully enable fully dynamic TouchBar layout

